# how to teach young horse to respond to pressure and move forward?



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

As with anything else related to horses, a number of methods may be employed to help a horse learn it is to move forward when leg pressure is applied. 

Proper balance on the part of the rider makes it easier for a horse to comply with any request. Riders often fail to understand this and commonly ask a horse to do something while, at the same time, making it difficult for the horse to comply. For example, if a rider is leaning only slightly forward when asking a horse to move forward, the horse may back up instead. This is especially true if there is pressure on the reins.

A common way to teach a horse to walk forward when leg pressure is applied by the rider is to use the same verbal cue that is used when leading a horse on the ground and asking it to walk forward. The verbal cue serves as an interpretive “bridge” to help the horse understand the relationship between cues given by a person on the ground and different cues used when the person is in the saddle.

Another method is to apply pressure to the horse’s side near where the rider’s leg will be when asking a horse to walk while the person is on the ground. This again helps create a relationship between the “language” used to communicate on the ground and that used when in the saddle.

A similar method is to apply leg pressure in the saddle while a helper asks the horse to walk from the ground while using either a lead line or a lunge line.

Still another method is to apply the desired cue from the saddle to ask the horse to walk forward. If the horse does not respond, pull one rein outward to the side while being certain no pressure is applied to the other rein. This should cause the horse to lose balance and take a step sideways with a front foot. Then, re-direct the horse’s motion to a forward direction. Praise the horse when it begins moving forward. Then, ask it to move forward again, applying the outward pressure on the rein only if the horse does not respond. Hopefully, the horse will learn to anticipate the motion desired by the rider and begin to move forward when the initial cue is applied.

Still other methods employ what may be considered a “startle” effect. These include the application of spurs, a slap of the reins, or a tap or slap of a whip. This would be similar to poking someone in the sides when asking them to move forward.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

utilize the help of a person on the ground leading, while you apply your leg. timed together.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Make sure, at this point in time, you are not asking her to have any kind of head set, which would confuse the forward request. This deos not mean throw the horse away, just don't try to ask for a head set. The video shows principle very well
Yes, combine verbal cue, with the leg bump. Most horses will get that pretty quick, but make sure you completely release that head.
I am not one for having someone lead a horse. 
You can untrack them first sideways, so that increased leg bumps, don't suddenly result in a leap forward
This is done by shortening the inside rein, holding it up slightly and turning the horse in a tight circle, un tracking that hind end and shoulder. As the horse gets the idea of leg response, relaxes, you let him out into a big circle

his video, on afirst ride, shows that principle, about halfway through

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCoAnZLQhr8

It does show quite well, how to get that colt moving, during that first ride, and a method both I and my son used on many colts


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The traditional British way is to teach them on the lunge to understand verbal cues, you do this by initially using the lunge whip to encourage them to move forward and at the same time ask for walk. trot, canter
The whoa and stand are easier to teach off a lead rein and I will have a horse fully understanding that and to walk to command on the lead rope before I start lunging
When you start riding them you use the same verbal cues alongside the new leg/hand/body cues
It helps if you either have someone leading the horse or lunging the horse giving those verbal cues with a rider on and then moving to the rider using them before letting them loose 
Its all about transitioning and making the right thing as easy as possible


----------

